# I made DERPY HOOVES!



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

After a long time considering it, I finally snapped and sculpted a pony entirely out of greenstuff. Then I painted it. 

Behold, Derpy Hooves! With Extra Derp! :crazy: 




















Now the pressing question? Which one next? 

Note, Rainbow and Rarity are not on the list. I would like some practice runs before attempting either of my favourites. :biggrin:


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm in for Applejack. Honestly I had to ask my daughter for a definition. This is actually slightly disturbing :laugh:


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

My 3yo daughter was between applejack and pinky pie. We voted apple jack.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Bad Serpion! Bad! Naughty! Twilight Sparkle!


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

I voted Pinky Pie, because i like the name. 
However that all i based my decision on, unlike you kids, i have no idea what the fascination with My Little Pony is 

SGMAlice


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Have you... watched it? :wink:


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

The original, yes, when i was no taller than a Squat. Not this new fangled weirdness. 

SGMAlice


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

The original was shit! 

The new fangled wierdness is why it is so fucking great! :so_happy: 


The only stigma around the show exists because of the name. If it was called something else less people would care.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Ouh my fucking god? :shok:


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

The original was made in 1985 and was aimed at girls. By todays standards it may well be poorly made but back then it was good.
Either way, good luck with the models, looking pretty good so far. 

SGMAlice


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Seeing as you don't have Rainbow on there I had to vote for Twilight Sparkle


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

I remember the original Pony film. Applejack got turned into a big evil dragon. It was cool....


----------



## moswantd407 (Jul 7, 2011)

Noone voted for fluttershy? Anyways we should create some rules to use these models in 40k. Lets see...........

Twilight Sparkle
WS 3 BS 5 S 2 T4 (not sure on the rest)

4+ invuln
Magic shooting attack
S8 AP2 Assault 4

I have no idea what I am doing.............


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Such frippery, foolishness and frivolity is beyond my comprehension; furthermore, sir, I have not the least idea what is this 'My Little Pony' of which you speak! 




_*cough*_
Fluttershy
_*cough*_


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

I think you've gone completely off your rocker, good sir! :biggrin: However, as I'm guilty of creating a mustachioed drunken hussy riding a sparkle-farting unicorn, I am in no way a good example of mental stability :crazy:! Having said this, I will comment that you've done an excellent job in creating whatever a Derpy Hooves is... Now if I could just scrub the image from my mind I might be able to get to sleep tonight! :headbutt:

Find job...fine job, indeed!

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

What is Derpy Hooves? 

This: 










And yes, she is an official MLP character. :laugh:


----------



## CardShark (Dec 20, 2010)

MY COLLEGE ROOMIES A BRONEY! more power to ya i think its great haha he wants you to do fluttershy as it is his favorite (besides spike)


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

CardShark said:


> MY COLLEGE ROOMIES A BRONEY! more power to ya i think its great haha he wants you to do fluttershy as it is his favorite (besides spike)


Give him all of my love and tolerance but the poll seems to be pointing otherwise. 

SORRY BRONEY!


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

moswantd407 said:


> Noone voted for fluttershy? Anyways we should create some rules to use these models in 40k. Lets see...........
> 
> Twilight Sparkle
> WS 3 BS 5 S 2 T4 (not sure on the rest)
> ...


Rending Pony!! 

Sorry... :laugh:

SGMAlice


----------



## Angelofdeath690 (Sep 21, 2011)

I voted not Fluttershy for one reason.... SHE IS MINE!!! lol but nice job on the derpy figure serpion. I manage to finish up the MANE 6 except AJ. They need paint but i have what they look like more or less down. 

I haven't decided on what to make Derpy when i get to it (the eyes are making it tough) but seeing this made me laugh. 

Gotta make some rules for it lol. 

Also i want my pic!!! @[email protected]!!!!! lol but i know your busy...making derpy's >_>

I hope to see more of the others!

Also there is my thread that has a possible set of rules to break the game with the ponies XD (no derpy tho!)


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

I will write rules for these models as they're done. 

Nothing broken, just for lols. Each to reflect the character.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

Serpion5 said:


> I will write rules for these models as they're done.
> 
> Nothing broken, just for lols. Each to reflect the character.


Well, according to the first episode (the party scene where Twilight and Pinkie are walking across the room to when Twilight pours herself a drink), Derpy can clone herself (look at the background ponies, she's in the background throughout and it's not a palette swap), (and in later episodes) teleport, and time travel.

(And I voted for Twilight.)


----------



## Angelofdeath690 (Sep 21, 2011)

I could attempt to make some if you like XD maybe you will like maybe you wont lol. Hmm derpy derpy.... so many choices.. *wanders*


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Serpion5 said:


> The original was shit!
> 
> The new fangled wierdness is why it is so fucking great! :so_happy:
> 
> ...


Serpion wins all the Internets!

On a side note this is one of the best warhammer scaled ponies I have seen made from scratch. To bad derpy is only supposed to be four or so feet tall.

Also why you no have rainbow dash?

Also for my fellow mentally ill I have a inquiry. Should I continue my cleverly disguised CSM pony marines, I already have a twilight sparkle noise marine with doom siren.....maybe when the new codex is released I will further pervert 40k to my own insane whims.....or maybe I will get bored and wander off in some other direction (Adventure time themed necrons?)


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Dear Khorne!

Serpion, how old are you exactly?

Your making MODELS OF PONIES! GET A GRIP FOR GODS SAKE MAN!!!

:threaten:

(PS: I voted for Applejack, whatever the f**k that is)


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

I believe its type of alcohol my good sir.


----------



## Lord_Murdock (Jul 16, 2008)

To think I found it odd (and somewhat unsettling) the first time I saw a pony avatar here on Heresy... now this??? lol amazing!

I voted Fluttershy, because although she's normally quiet, she can be downright terrifying at times. This could be represented in rules with some sort of "The Stare" special ability perhaps, to automatically pin enemy units. Ah, I'm putting too much thought into this...

But as was said above, why no Rainbow Dash? Out of the whole lot, I'd think she would be the most obvious to be used in Warhammer.

Anyway, great work!


----------



## aranelthemithra (Nov 1, 2011)

All ponies are (remember - never seen the show)

WS, BS, S, T, I, W: 2
A: 4
LD: 11
SV: 6++

fearless
small (always get 4+ cover save against opposing fire)
Irritating (must be the target of all attacks during assault. When killed, friendly units receive within 12": +2 LD, +1 S, feel no pain until end of turn due to joy at seeing pony die)
Hooves: count as 2 CC weapons

may take any one of following abilities: 

colour blast

72", s1, ap -, assault3, pony ("wounds" on 2+)

Hit targets glow brightly, illuminated by a colour of the pony players choice. Is LD -2 (due to embarrassing situation), and may be targeted by opposing fire as if part of separate unit (i.e. you may target hit models as their own unit - wounds may only be assigned to hit targets)

Overly-energetic exuberance

Pony receives: +4 A, +3 S until end of current turn

Pony goes to ground when turn ends. Pony is exhausted and may attempt an initiative roll at the end of each assault phase to recover. a recovered pony may move, assault, use abilities as normal the following turn

End of episode

Pony player must come up with and say a PG-rated "last line." then remove all ponies from the battlefield for the remainder of the game. 

If any opponent laughs at the last line, pony player may score a killpoint for each pony removed this way.

Rainbow explosion

Pony explodes with rainbow colour. 

Range 24"
S1
AP -
Pony weapon (wound on 2+)

All hit models are LD -2 (due to embarrassing situation), and may be targeted by opposing fire as if part of separate unit (i.e. you may target hit models as their own unit - wounds may only be assigned to hit targets)

Unfortunately for the pony, it is now the center of attention and suffers the following penalties when targeted: +1 to all hit rolls, +1 to wound rolls, no saving throw


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

I said in the OP why no Rainbow Dash! Be grateful damnit! 

Also, will have Derpy Hooves rules up later today.  In the custom rules section of course. :grin:


----------



## Angelofdeath690 (Sep 21, 2011)

Lord_Murdock;1137815
I voted Fluttershy said:


> You should see the rules in the other thread, some are quite scary XD the link is in my sig tho i think you know where it is haha.


----------



## Lord_Murdock (Jul 16, 2008)

Serpion5 said:


> I said in the OP why no Rainbow Dash! Be grateful damnit!


Ah yes, so you did... sorry, I must have missed that. Good to know she'll be around eventually!


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I just can't see the facination with this program. It must be my age  But still its a very good scratch build and paint job.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

humakt said:


> I just can't see the facination with this program. It must be my age  But still its a very good scratch build and paint job.


Here's a synopsis of the first episode without mention of names or ponies: a studious pupil through research comes to the understanding that during a 1000th anniversary celebration, the stars will align resulting in the release of an entity infamous for plunging the world into eternal darkness. 

Said pupil tries to warn her mentor and is rebuffed, and not just rebuffed but is sent to oversee the preparations of the celebration, with additional instructions to stop reading those books and go make some friends. The pupil meets those overseeing aspects of the celebration, these first impressions are bad, awkward, or both. 

During the celebration, the pupil's mentor is supposed to arrive to kick off the celebration. The mentor does not show, instead the entity does. Only the pupil recognizes the danger everyone is in. 

World is plunged into darkness amid maniacal laughter. End episode one synopsis.

If you did not know this involved ponies, would you want to watch this?


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Dicrel Seijin said:


> Here's a synopsis of the first episode without mention of names or ponies: a studious pupil through research comes to the understanding that during a 1000th anniversary celebration, the stars will align resulting in the release of an entity infamous for plunging the world into eternal darkness.
> 
> Said pupil tries to warn her mentor and is rebuffed, and not just rebuffed but is sent to oversee the preparations of the celebration, with additional instructions to stop reading those books and go make some friends. The pupil meets those overseeing aspects of the celebration, these first impressions are bad, awkward, or both.
> 
> ...


:goodpost: 


The poll is tied so far. Fluttershy and Twilight?


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Voted for Applejack as it's my least favorite so it'll be a good "test subject"


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> Voted for Applejack as it's my least favorite so it'll be a good "test subject"


...Thanks. A three way tie. That makes it much easier.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Well since I count as two people applejack wins. I mean come on she is a pony and a hard liquor.


----------



## aranelthemithra (Nov 1, 2011)

Dicrel Seijin said:


> Here's a synopsis of the first episode without mention of names or ponies: a studious pupil through research comes to the understanding that during a 1000th anniversary celebration, the stars will align resulting in the release of an entity infamous for plunging the world into eternal darkness.
> 
> Said pupil tries to warn her mentor and is rebuffed, and not just rebuffed but is sent to oversee the preparations of the celebration, with additional instructions to stop reading those books and go make some friends. The pupil meets those overseeing aspects of the celebration, these first impressions are bad, awkward, or both.
> 
> ...


Nope. It sounds like every other terrible anime. Sorry...


----------



## Calamari (Feb 13, 2009)

I voted for pinkie Pie. Just to even things out a bit!


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Serpion5

You creativness is very...inspiring but what madness drove you to do this?


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Madness? This is DERPY HOOVES..kicks karak into a conveniently placed giant pit.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

aranelthemithra said:


> Nope. It sounds like every other terrible anime. Sorry...


Fair enough. It's not for everyone. I mean if it were, everyone would be a brony. And then where would we be with everyone loving and tolerating one another? :laugh:

(And if you really have seen an anime with this plot, name it. I want to watch it.)


----------



## Engelus (Jul 26, 2007)

why can't I vote for Rarity.

you should make the cutie mark crusaders on a swarm base.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

The fu....dear god you made it after all...........I need to go cry in the corner well praying it be lit aflame at 12' Midnight.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Karak The Unfaithful said:


> Serpion5
> 
> You creativness is very...inspiring but what madness drove you to do this?


I do this, simply to prove that I can.



Engelus said:


> why can't I vote for Rarity.
> 
> you should make the cutie mark crusaders on a swarm base.


Read my first post. And... maybe. 



Azkaellon said:


> The fu....dear god you made it after all...........I need to go cry in the corner well praying it be lit aflame at 12' Midnight.


Neigh, kinsman.


----------



## LordOfAbsolution (Jul 22, 2009)

the emperor will be pleased when I PURGE IT WITH FIRE!!


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

LordOfAbsolution said:


> the emperor will be pleased when I PURGE IT WITH FIRE!!


Throw in a few nukes for good measure as well ok? Maybe some virus bombs...k:


----------



## CardShark (Dec 20, 2010)

My Liitle Pony friendship is Heresy


----------

